
Why Eating Lab-Grown Meat Will Be More Ethical Than Eating a Vegetable - cryptoz
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/why-eating-lab-grown-meat-will-be-more-ethical-than-eating-a-vegetable?utm_source=mbtwitter
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
From the article: "It's not the case that cultured meat is totally free of
animal products at the moment. Calf blood serum is the best medium to grow
cells, which is often a byproduct of the meat industry. "

